# New Pair of CTs!(Picture Heavy)



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I'm very happy and excited :lol: We took a rare trip a good 45 minutes-an hour away and a couple towns over in order to go get a training book for our new puppies, and guess whats right next to the book store? A Petsmart! With all sorts of purdy bettas 8) 

So I picked up two, a new CT female for my Sorority and a stunning CT male to go on the other side of my divided 10 gallon with Sasuke. :-D One day I'd love to breed these two, but thats a while off for sure :lol:

Heres the female, couldn't get many pictures of her. She wasn't keen on being photographed xD For names I was thinking either Shasta or Shiva.....or anything else anyone wants to suggest? xD
Also, shes has a little more blue then these pics show ;-)









































Heres my male. I and an employ were searching through the numerous cups and there were several very pretty bettas....but I saw him and it was love at first site. There were no second thoughts, he was absolutely stunning and I HAD to have him.
I feel these pics don't do him justice....but a couple of them are pretty good. Also, his fins are more red and his body is a paler blue.
Names.....well the ones that popped into my head were Supernova and Skylark.....but feel free to suggest xD









































































:-D


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW so cute! man i really want a crown tail! I saw a crown tail female that look EXACTLY like that at petco last time i went. I was so close to buying her, but i just dont have room at all! You have adorable lil fish there! and nice looking tanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They're both really pretty! I like Shiva and Supernova.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gorgeous fish! I love the males coloring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Shasta and Skylark! They are absolutely beautiful. I saw some females like yours at Petsmart the other day.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! :-D

What was really funny was while I had the male set aside and was looking through the females, I spotted her and picked her up and said 'Oh, this ones a Crowntail!', mostly to myself xDD The girl employee helping me gave me a funny look, then went away for a minute...and when she came back she was talking to this other guy apparently about what a Crowntail female looked like. xD It never fails to amuse me how truly little they know about the fish the work around every day. 

Yeah, Shiva and Supernova were the two names I'd been leaning towards....we'll see, I might change my mind in a day or two xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same thing happened to me today, so here I am carrying my three cups and I pick up Saiprus and go "OMG he's a DTVT" and the lady looks at like "It's just a betta". Always an amusing time XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD I know, right? Its even funnier when they think they know what they're talking about. When we got Max, my moms Doubletail, the lady was trying to tell her that she could put in an ADF with him in a half gallon bowl, but she should wait for heathy bacteria to form first. I'm standing there, struggling not to laugh and correct her xD


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow they're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! :-D

Okay, a few new pictures just taken. First is the best one I can get without flash. Doesn't do him any justice, but it shows more of his real colors. The flash also doesn't catch the purple in him and a closer inspection reveals his body to be really more of a lavenderish color.....Ugh, hes really stunning but no picture seems to capture what he REALLY looks like >.<;
He also decided that he needed to show me whos boss and flare at me whenever I got too close xDD I though it was cute, so snapped a few shots of that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics! He's beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! LOVE them! The male looks a lot like the first betta I ever had...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! XD

He's actually only the second male I've ever owned(unless you count Max), first CT ever xD I have to say, the CT might be my fav tail type ;-)


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aright, I have a question.....since the only male bettas I'd ever spent a significant about of time with was Sasuke, whos just totally laid back and loves to watch me, and Max, who just wants to jump out and sit in your lap, it surprised me how jumpy my new guy is. I know each is an individual(which is why I love 'em so much), but it just seems.....a little over the top to be his personality. I'm always carful not to move to quickly up to a tank with a new fish in it, but the second he sees me he'll spazz, rapidly swim around his side and bump into everything, and then dive under a plant or into his rock cave. If I sit there long enough, he'll come out and flare at me, but if I move he goes nuts agaon. If I watch from a distance, I can see him cruising around the tank a little, occasionally flaring at his reflection, but otherwise pretty calm....then he'll go crazy if I come closer. I wonder if I'm just scary :lol: I suppose he's just getting used to me and not being in a tiny cup? I just don't want to stress him out more then necessary and end up loosing him ><;;;


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful, congrats! Your little female is absolutely adorable and the male is stunning! I've never seen a betta with coloring like his!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonfish, I think your betta will calm down after he gets used to his new surroundings. Some are afraid of new things and some are not.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful colors!!!!! I think my next Betta will be a Crown Tail. Such pretty colors and fins on CT's!


----------



## Ilovebettafish (Aug 29, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Thanks you guys. Yeah, hes doing a little better now.....totally hilarious though. Hes starting to realize that I'm the one giving him the food and not something thats going to eat him ;-) Hes still a spazz, but hes definitely less stressed....I suppose having 5 gallons to himself was a shocker after being kept in a tiny cup.

My girl is doing wonderfully, I was honestly worried about putting her with the others...all of them had been bought and introduced at the same time. However, it seems my method of removing everyone, switching plants around, and letting the newbie explore for a little first while worked wonders. I think I'm really lucky or something, my girls just aren't that aggressive :shock: :lol:

On a side note, I went out to my LPS today....and came home with another male ><; :lol: Making a thread for him and his loveliness here in a minute xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the girls are doing so well with each other.


----------

